# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  With 'friends' Like Israel The World Needs No Enemies

## Phantom

*WITH 'FRIENDS' LIKE ISRAEL THE WORLD NEEDS NO ENEMIES*

_Some people suggest that if the United States would just break ties with Israel, all our problems in the Middle East would go away, Bush said in his prepared address.

This is a tired argument that buys into the propaganda of our enemies, and America rejects it utterly. Israels population may be just over 7 million. But when you confront terror and evil, you are 307 million strong, because America stands with you._

Speaking of enemies.. which country has been spying on the United States for at least the past 20 years (remember the spy that was just caught a few weeks ago?)

Which country has been sucking the US economy dry for the past 60 years at the tune of over THREE BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR?

Which country has ignored EVERY sanction the United Nations has ever put on them?

And THIS is a FRIEND????

The American people are, for the most part, unaware of the crimes being committed by the state of Israel. crimes that would be impossible to commit without the financial backing of their tax dollars.

To add to that, it is Israel that is encouraging the United States to remain in Iraq indefinitely, as well as opening a new front against the people of Iran.

Aside from the billions of dollars this has cost America, it cost over FOUR THOUSAND lives so far.

And THIS is a FRIEND?

With friends like Israel, the world needs no enemies!

The italics at the beginning of this post are from THIS *article* a worth read.

*Link*

----------


## jkm1864

Soon We will be in World War 3 and the rest of America might agree with You then. I for sure do not like the people and its not because they are jews its because how they treat other human beings. I am no muslim lover either but You need to treat people how You want to be treated and its a shame thats not how these people operate.

----------


## Mopsus

Thanks GWB for commiting our country to undying support of a terrorist nation. 

Just because Israeli Zionists wear pretty uniforms and shop at the GAP, does not acquit them of more than 60 years of terrorist acts. 

My personal favorite portion of this article was the link, at the bottom,  to another article that is entitled and quotes GWB saying that:  


> We must be firm in face of those who murder the innocent


Kinda like these obviously hardened terrorists soon to be shot and killed? How can this nation be so blind and buy the crap shoved down our throats by the Zionists?! 



Guess this poor Palestinian father and son were not innocent enough.

----------


## hairball

> Thanks GWB for commiting our country to undying support of a terrorist nation. 
> 
> Just because Israeli Zionists wear pretty uniforms and shop at the GAP, does not acquit them of more than 60 years of terrorist acts. 
> 
> My personal favorite portion of this article was the link, at the bottom,  to another article that is entitled and quotes GWB saying that:  
> 
> Kinda like these obviously hardened terrorists soon to be shot and killed? How can this nation be so blind and buy the crap shoved down our throats by the Zionists?! 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how you should use that article.  The Palestinian father and son, caught in a crossfire, supposedly from Isrealite troops.  Kinda funny how it was from Europeon reporters that were there and had seen what happened that said it was the Isrealites that were trying to save them.  That father and son were cought in a crossfire, and the bullets that hit the kid were muslim.  I remember that bit of footage and how it was distorted to make the IDF look like thugs.

Funny how people will hide the truth to push their own agenda.

----------


## Mopsus

Hairball,




> Funny how people will hide the truth to push their own agenda.


Yeah funny, I guess I learned from the best....the Zionist media. 

FYI your "fact" that the muslims killed those civilians was never proven. But hey ya think the IDF platoon backed up by tanks had something to do with it? 

Furthermore, the IDF "humanitarian" fire was what the father and son were hiding from; as the "kind Israelites" were to the victims' left and center.

----------


## reaver

Did you ever hear about the time in the 80's where the American government was caught lying to Israel about Iraq's weapons and our support of their weapons program? We're close, but we aren't as close at some think. Oh, wait... bush said we're joined at the hip... anyway... Some cat named Jonathan Pollard turned our government in and Donald Rumsfeld would have given (and still would give) his left eye to have him die in prison. The guy is still in prison, despite attempts by Rudy Giuliani and other politicians to have him pardoned.

----------


## FreedomRings

Israel is like the proverbial "friend" who constantly wails about his insurmountable problems and holds out his right hand for alms while hiding a knife in his left hand, trying to backstab you whenever the opportunity presents itself.

It's entirely possible that the world would be a more peaceful place if Israel didn't exist. But then again, last century's two most devastating wars took place before Israel was founded, so I'm not really sure about Israel's long-term effect on world peace.

What is certain is that Israel protects its interests and tries to increase its influence, as most states do. That is understandable, but it doesn't mean we have to support it or agree with it.

----------


## Mopsus

In light of the Pollard & multiple spy cases (that we know of) which agents gave Israel classified technology, forces me to believe Israel's support of the U.S. is disingenuous at best. 

That coupled with the 1967 USS Liberty attack, further illustrates, in clarity, that Israel only cares for Israeli interest; sadly on our devalued dime. If they must, let them travel their self prescribed ruinous road alone!

----------


## reaver

> That coupled with the 1967 USS Liberty attack, strengthens my position and makes it quite clear that Israel only cares for Israel.


You ever hear about that time John McCains father was part of the committee that determined that to be an accident? Gosh it's all ugly.

----------


## Mopsus

Yes. A most shameful chapter of our nation's history. The way the crew was disbanded, sworn to secrecy and thrown to the wind only highlights the tough fight we as patriots have ahead of us.

Here's a link for those of you unfamilar to the actions of our brave sailors and treacherous "best friends forever" in the Middle East. http://www.gtr5.com/

----------


## hairball

> Hairball,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah funny, I guess I learned from the best....the Zionist media. 
> 
> FYI your "fact" that the muslims killed those civilians was never proven. But hey ya think the IDF platoon backed up by tanks had something to do with it? 
> 
> Furthermore, the IDF "humanitarian" fire was what the father and son were hiding from; as the "kind Israelites" were to the victims' left and center.


Actually, it was not, and that was my point.  That father and son were hiding from Hezbollah fire, the IDF tanks and infantry were pointed in another direction.

----------


## Mopsus

Please open your eyes and stop being a Zionist sycophant. I get tired of going in circles with you folks.
Please review this educational site and get back to me when you have something better to say than "Israel is always right."
www.ifamericansknew.org/  (the multimedia portion is for the most part  impartial and very informative.)

YouTubing "Israeli violence" "and "Refuseniks" wouldn't hurt either. 

Knowledge is power. I'm not paying for this terrible waste of lives and war anymore! See Ya!

----------


## Ozwest

Amazing how constructive discussion is sidelined.

Apparently, to criticize Israel, is akin to siding with the devil!

Give me a break!

----------


## AmericaFyeah92

> Amazing how constructive discussion is sidelined.
> 
> Apparently, to criticize Israel, is akin to siding with the devil!
> 
> Give me a break!


WHAT DO YOU MEAN?

On these forums, defending Israel is what gets you branded a "heretic."

Though i understand what you are saying when it comes to the outside world

----------


## Christianalwaysg124RP

The neoconservatives preach that we must try to resolve the conflict in Israel, that we must send military aide to Israel and that we must help Israel in all their problems.  I do not believe Israel is the problem, the problem is us sticking our nose in conflicts.  Much of Israel is democratic(and secular)  We hurt not only ourselves, but Israel by sending money to Israel because when we give money we are almost forced to give three times more to the Arab nations.  Giving money to Israel hurts the U.S and gives rise to dictators.

----------


## hairball

> Please open your eyes and stop being a Zionist sycophant. I get tired of going in circles with you folks.
> Please review this educational site and get back to me when you have something better to say than "Israel is always right."
> www.ifamericansknew.org/  (the multimedia portion is for the most part  impartial and very informative.)
> 
> YouTubing "Israeli violence" "and "Refuseniks" wouldn't hurt either. 
> 
> Knowledge is power. I'm not paying for this terrible waste of lives and war anymore! See Ya!



Hardly an impartial source, just the kind of sycophancy YOU prefer to follow.  I find better sources that are truly impartial.  One was a website that was just a collection of facts, not leaning from one side to the other the way your source conveniently does.  

I love the disingenuous way you call me a zionist sycophant merely because I questoined something I knew to be false.  Is that the way you debate, to deflect and make wild assumptions.  I had friends, Lebonese, Syrian and Isrealite who gave me a bit of on the street info that is usually missing from the major news sources.  

But even following an honest assessment of how Isreal has tried to accomodate the Palestinians, and they were repaid with bombs and threats, I came to the conclusion, that while Isreal may have behaved badly before the 80s, they have shown resolve and patience far beyond any country that is faced with oblivion.

----------


## auctionguy10

> But even following an honest assessment of how Isreal has tried to accomodate the Palestinians, and they were repaid with bombs and threats, I came to the conclusion, that while Isreal may have behaved badly before the 80s, they have shown resolve and patience far beyond any country that is faced with oblivion.


Now really, saying that Israel is faced with oblivion is really stretching it when you compare the military might of the opposing sides and the death tolls. It is much more likely that the Palestinians face obliteration, although currently they are slowly being suffocated. I don't call a wall around Gaza an accomodation.

----------


## hairball

> Now really, saying that Israel is faced with oblivion is really stretching it when you compare the military might of the opposing sides and the death tolls. It is much more likely that the Palestinians face obliteration, although currently they are slowly being suffocated. I don't call a wall around Gaza an accomodation.


Well, perhaps not an accomodation, but it is a good start.  Noone will mourn the passing of savages and rabid bobm throwers.  Isreal has been overly patient for a people devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.

----------


## Mopsus

> Noone will mourn the passing of savages and rabid bobm throwers.  Isreal has been overly patient for a people devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.


Easy there..... I'd tread lightly with those sorts of ignorant, asinine and racist comments. That sort of rubbish, not only reflects poorly on you, but more dangerously assists those and their rhetoric that propagate anti-Semitism. You are not doing the Jewish faith any favors. 

I've lived in the region for many years. I have found the Palestinian people to love their family and honor the guest-host relationship more than any other peoples that I've come across. 

They are a proud people that love to work the land, to be productive, gracious, and thoroughly love to laugh and dance. Unfortunate circumstances have caused some to seek retribution for their lot in life- I’ll grant you that. 

Be that as it may, your general characterization is unbelievably off base.

----------


## american empire

> Isreal has been overly patient for a people devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.


wow no wonder this mess is never ending.....when each side thinks they are angels and the "good" guys....patience? assuming the patience ended haiball what are you suggesting must be done with palestine?....the only difference b/w Ahmedinijad's statement "wiping off the face of the earth"( he meant for the zionist regime and not Israel) and Israel is tha t the latter is actually doing it without verbalizing....

----------


## sratiug

> Well, perhaps not an accomodation, but it is a good start.  Noone will mourn the passing of savages and rabid bobm throwers.  Isreal has been overly patient for a people devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.


That's a little over the top, isn't it, to say Israel's people are devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.  I assume you meant the Palestinians though.  Either way that's a bad sort of racism, imo.

----------


## hairball

> That's a little over the top, isn't it, to say Israel's people are devoid of humanity, reason or tenderness.  I assume you meant the Palestinians though.  Either way that's a bad sort of racism, imo.


Ah, intentioanl ignorance, it is so intersting to observe.  

The Palestinians had a chance to throw off the vilence of thier leaders.  What did they do?  They voted in the violent leaders who only want death and destruction.  

I am glad that amongst the Palestinians, someone found a few who want peace, actually, there are quite a few, but they are being badly lead by leaders who embarrass their arab neighbors.   The Jordanians, and Egyptians who deal with Isreal in a rational matter would not want the Palestinian leaders to go the direction they continue to go, and I do not believe they will mourn the passing of the Palestinians any more than most other civilized arab nations.  

And no, this mess will not be over soon as long as you have critters talking about Isreal and spreading historically false lies about the Isreal.  That Palestininas the eschew bomb throwing live well in Isreal puts the lie to those that say Isreal is an apartheid state.  Amongst the folks from Isreal, Syria and Lebanon I know they helped me form the conclusions I have drawn from the Middle East debacle, and I have not been shown anything here to modify what I have stated.  

You can't expect me to change my mind with lies, now can you?  Or pehaps, because some feel the need to throw about spurious labels and epithets, they do not have to show proof of their allegations?

----------


## Ozwest

During the meantime...

Twin towers get hit, and the whole world trembles.  Excuse me for my sarcasm.

----------


## Ozwest

Any tanks rolling down your street, bulldozers, check-points?

----------


## Ozwest

And you wonder why the Palestinians are pissed off?

Try living in poverty for awhile.

----------


## sratiug

> Ah, intentioanl ignorance, it is so intersting to observe.  
> 
> The Palestinians had a chance to throw off the vilence of thier leaders.  What did they do?  They voted in the violent leaders who only want death and destruction.  
> 
> I am glad that amongst the Palestinians, someone found a few who want peace, actually, there are quite a few, but they are being badly lead by leaders who embarrass their arab neighbors.   The Jordanians, and Egyptians who deal with Isreal in a rational matter would not want the Palestinian leaders to go the direction they continue to go, and I do not believe they will mourn the passing of the Palestinians any more than most other civilized arab nations.  
> 
> And no, this mess will not be over soon as long as you have critters talking about Isreal and spreading historically false lies about the Isreal.  That Palestininas the eschew bomb throwing live well in Isreal puts the lie to those that say Isreal is an apartheid state.  Amongst the folks from Isreal, Syria and Lebanon I know they helped me form the conclusions I have drawn from the Middle East debacle, and I have not been shown anything here to modify what I have stated.  
> 
> You can't expect me to change my mind with lies, now can you?  Or pehaps, because some feel the need to throw about spurious labels and epithets, they do not have to show proof of their allegations?


Please explain to us how non-Jews have all the same rights as Jewish citizens of Israel.  Facts please.  I need to set my Arab Israeli friend straight and tell him about his rights.  It seems he is misinformed.  Please enlighten us.

And you are saying Israel's leaders are non-violent?

----------


## Zulf

> Ah, intentioanl ignorance, it is so intersting to observe.


Indeed it is.  




> The Palestinians had a chance to throw off the vilence of thier leaders.  What did they do?  They voted in the violent leaders who only want death and destruction.


You're penalizing the Palestinians for embracing the democratic process and bringing in a party that they felt represented them best? I fail to see the rationale in this. I thought we wanted those A-rabs to embrace and implement democracy?

The fact is that the Palestinians voted in Hamas because the alternative has demonstrated itself to be corrupt, stagnant, and unrepresentative of the Palestinian masses.

They did not vote in Hamas because they agreed with their ideology word for word, but rather they have a track record of treating their Palestinian brothers with respect, caring for the poor, opening up schools and social service insititions. 

You call Hamas violent that only want Death and destruction. This is unsubstantiated and inaccurate rethoric. Hamas has on a number of occasions reached to Israel, offering a ten year peace deal, offering implicitly to accept the existence of Israel(as if that even means anything), but they have only been given the cold shoulder. Instead, their leaders have been detained, their funds have been frozen and coup attempts have been undertaken by the U.S and Israel. Not to mention the fact that Israel continues to occupies the West Bank and Gaza, and continues to build racially segregated colonies on PALESTINIAN LAND.

Really, if Hamas are violent and destructive, then what word can accurately describe the Israeli establishment? An establishment that want nothing less than the extermination of the Palestinian people and the elimination of the Palestinian state. You can refer to the quotes and aspirations of the founding fathers of Israel and of Zionism. They lay out their plans quite explicitly.

You must realize that this rethoric that Zionist spew is becoming less and less effective. The masses are starting to realize that the way you present the conflict is a complete facade.  You'll only be able to get away with this for so long, before you're laughed out of every discussion.

----------


## Ozwest

Let's face it, the Middle East conflict will never end.

There are too many interests at stake.

Israel, and oil.

It's money.

----------

